# West wants Curry, This is what we Want



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Chicago trades: SG Jamal Crawford (16.7 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
C Eddy Curry (12.4 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 26.9 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (5.9 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.3 minutes) 
Chicago receives: SF Shane Battier (8.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
PF Pau Gasol (17.5 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 2.5 apg in 32.2 minutes) 
SG Bonzi Wells (12.5 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 2.2 apg in 26.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +3.7 ppg, +5.1 rpg, and -1.4 apg. 

Memphis trades: SF Shane Battier (8.7 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 1.3 apg in 24.1 minutes) 
PF Pau Gasol (17.5 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 2.5 apg in 32.2 minutes) 
SG Bonzi Wells (12.5 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 2.2 apg in 26.1 minutes) 
Memphis receives: SG Jamal Crawford (16.7 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 41 games) 
C Eddy Curry (12.4 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 36 games) 
SF Eddie Robinson (5.9 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 1.1 apg in 34 games) 
Change in team outlook: -3.7 ppg, -5.1 rpg, and +1.4 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Bonzi Wells
SF-Shane Battier
PF-Pau Gasol
C- Tyson Chandler

That is one of the best starting lineups in the league. Equal to Indianas imo. Kirk is a better point than whoever they have. Bonzi is as good as Miller. Artest is better than Battier but Battier doesnt suck. Pau is equal to or better than Oneal. Tyson is way better than which ever scrub they play at center on the given night.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

no way. 

Memphis has williams at the pt. They don't need crawford. 

IMO Memphis gives up too much from their team in this trade and will not do it. 

Remember he may want Curry, but Craford does not get you Gasol and Wells both! 

Remember the rumored trade was Battier/swift and Jones. Gasol was not in it. E-rob and Craford do not get us Gasol and Wells. 

As a bulls fan, yes it is a nice trade for us, but you need to remember the OTHER team in this! They would not do this trade.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Paxson isnt stupid. He will not trade Curry to the Grizzlies for nothing short of Gasol. West is down on Gasol and West is also known to trade big talent for a player he wants.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> Paxson isnt stupid. He will not trade Curry to the Grizzlies for nothing short of Gasol. West is down on Gasol and West is also known to trade big talent for a player he wants.


You are right. john is not supid. Jerry West isn't either! He may be down on Gasol, but Crawford will not get us wells and gasol. If West wants to trade Gasol, he could do better. IMO Gasol and Wells can bring him a very very nice player. Much better than Crawford and Robinson.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

u keep on saying this trade is like jc for gasol+well, u think paxson would do the curry for battier trade? of course not, the key player in this trade is curry, would say the trade looks more like this, curry for gasol+a little bit, and jc for well +little bit, the 2 little bits add upto shane battier


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> u keep on saying this trade is like jc for gasol+well, u think paxson would do the curry for battier trade? of course not, the key player in this trade is curry, would say the trade looks more like this, curry for gasol+a little bit, and jc for well +little bit, the 2 little bits add upto shane battier


ive got a question what if we only do 1/2 the trade? do we only get a little bit of a battier?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Grizzlies decline. We're not rebuilding.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> u keep on saying this trade is like jc for gasol+well, u think paxson would do the curry for battier trade? of course not, the key player in this trade is curry, would say the trade looks more like this, curry for gasol+a little bit, and jc for well +little bit, the 2 little bits add upto shane battier


as much as I wish it would happen,U making fun of West.
I'm on the Bulls side , but from Grizs side they r looking at it as
Gasol=EC+a bit
Crawford-we dont want him,but we might do a favour to John Paxson and give him D.Jones or Earl Watson(or not,a West fav')
so we have to give them extra.
and no way u could fool west to saying Battier is 2 bits.he's a very good player.I think will turnout better then Jamal(and i like him),Bonzi,and probably any player on our current team(EC and maybe TC can turn out better)so in a way of looking at it - we don't have enough to get Battier,it all depends what side u r on.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

This trade rips of the grizzlies bad, we'd be lucky to get Gasol and Battier for JC and Curry.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

battier is totally expandable from the grizziles, they have 4 very good 2/3 in wells,millers, posey. i think west is just trying to get a little more from paxson for curry, but if i were paxson theres no way i would do curry for gasol straigfht up, i would want a little more. if we keep waitng, i bet west will offer more nearing the deadline.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

Are u jokin??? 
Pau is by far a better player than Eddy.. He is the franchise player.. Curry so far is a delusion... West wants to win soon... so won't do this trade.


----------



## Axe_deodorant (Jan 25, 2004)

if we're going to play tyson at center you might as well scrap the rebuilding plan


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

Who wants Bonzi Wells? Brings us back to what we had with captain disgruntled Ron Artest, minus the talent!

No thanks! Wouldn't mind doing some sort of Gasol/Curry deal but Bonzi Wells better not be Chicago bound.


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BSchmaranz</b>!
> Who wants Bonzi Wells? Brings us back to what we had with captain disgruntled Ron Artest, minus the talent!
> 
> No thanks! Wouldn't mind doing some sort of Gasol/Curry deal but Bonzi Wells better not be Chicago bound.


At this point, I don't think it matters what the player's reputation is.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Golden Bull 23</b>!
> Chicago trades: SG Jamal Crawford (16.7 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 5.5 apg in 34.7 minutes)
> C Eddy Curry (12.4 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 26.9 minutes)
> SF Eddie Robinson (5.9 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.3 minutes)
> ...





Are you kidding me?

This trade isn't even close to being realistic. There is no way West would give up his best player in Gasol for a HUGE question mark in Curry. And Bonzi + Battier is WAY overpaying for Crawford who wouldn't start over Miller or J-Will.

West is interested in Curry because he needs a center, but he's not going to "gut" his team to get him.

And for the record where has it been reported that West isn't high on Gasol?


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BSchmaranz</b>!
> Who wants Bonzi Wells? Brings us back to what we had with captain disgruntled Ron Artest, minus the talent!
> 
> No thanks! Wouldn't mind doing some sort of Gasol/Curry deal but Bonzi Wells better not be Chicago bound.



Bonzi has been a model citizen since coming to Memphis


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Pai is better on offense than Curry, a better defender, and an overall better player and he is only two years older than Curry.

Wells is better than Crawford, period.

Eddie Robinson, unless we are starting a black college football team...Battier is better.

So unless Chicago is giving up an unprotected 1st round pick in 2004...no thanks.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Pai is better on offense than Curry, a better defender, and an overall better player and he is only two years older than Curry.
> 
> Wells is better than Crawford, period.
> ...


I'd throw in that pick.

Hinrich\Wells\Battier\Gasol\Chander with an MLE guard\Dupree\JYD\AD sound very good to me.


----------



## Axe_deodorant (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd throw in that pick.
> ...



arent you afraid chandler will die playing center? he just cant handle the banging


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

YOU all have to remember that West still has Swift inside. He is as good and more physical than Chandler. He should compliment Curry as well or better than Chandler. I wouldn't be suprised if West pulled this one. Yes giving up Gasol is tough but getting Curry might be worth it. JC will likely get traded again. Curry/Swift might not be that bad and, potentially, better than Swift/Gasol. They are in the western conference so they have to have a good inside core. Gasol/Swift will not be any better than they are now. We all know they are not that good right now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoaKhoet</b>!
> Gasol/Swift will not be any better than they are now. We all know they are not that good right now.


What the f....


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Pai is better on offense than Curry, a better defender, and an overall better player and he is only two years older than Curry.


_only_ two years? 

You do know thats like an eternity when you're under 23 because they are years where players develop the most. Zac Randolph averaged 3 pts as a 20 year old, and 21 points two seasons later as a 22 year old.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> _only_ two years?
> ...


Well OK fine, but guess what 2-years ago Gasol was still WAY better than Curry is now......


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> Well OK fine, but guess what 2-years ago Gasol was still WAY better than Curry is now......


Thats because hes worse than he was before statistically. Gasol has been fulfilling most of his potential, his numbers now are pretty much what his prime numbers will be like. 

Curry wont get worse, hes at rock bottom right now and still averages 13 and 6 as a 21 year old playing limited minutes.

I agree that Curry is much more of a gamble though, because Pau is playing to his potential. Its just that Curry has more much potential than Pau. Which is why the trade probably wont go down. Grizz dont want to give up a proven good player, Bulls dont want to give up a player with potential to be much better than Pau without getting something very valuable in return.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Gasol is better then Curry right now.he came to the league so much more ready playing against good competition i europe,while Curry played against 6-5 Centers.
still I think Curry's trade value is higher then Pau's.Pau is good,but won't get much better,while Curry might(or might not)has still got miles to get better,and thats what West(and other GM's) likes.
I hope we only trade Curry for a very good player,and I'm not sure Pau is the guy.We got TC that when healthy could be a very nice PF(not much power though,TONS of quickness for 7-1).
we don't have to rush trading EC cause this season is history anyway,if he finshes the season like last season he will reach 15+ pnts with over 50% fg.I don't think that even if he tries he'd do worse then now,cause he's using the absulute minimum of his ability,minimum.
But Jamal we should trade,1st to get ridof ERob just holding up space in our cap and doing nothing,and to get a SG/SF like Battier,to start building a STABLE roster for next year.
I'm not so sure i want us to win anymore,cause reaching 30 wins will only get us 7th pick.with the way season started we ought to just give up on this one and start working for the next.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bullet</b>!
> I don't think that even if he tries he'd do worse then now,cause he's using the absulute minimum of his ability,minimum.


Thats basically my point. Curry at his minimum is better than some of the guys we're putting him in trade scenarios with (not Gasol) so why trade him? If hes still better and can only go upward, then hold onto him because he cant get worse, and hes still better than the guys people want to trade him for.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats basically my point. Curry at his minimum is better than some of the guys we're putting him in trade scenarios with (not Gasol) so why trade him? If hes still better and can only go upward, then hold onto him because he cant get worse, and hes still better than the guys people want to trade him for.


Agreed!

we only trade the kid if we get something REALLY nice,or if we can put our hands on Emeka.Pau is nice,but not REALLY nice,so lets just let him develope some more at this point.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't think there is any way West would do this. You guys seem to be forgetting that in that Inisder artcile it said West wasn't high on Gasol but that he WOULDN'T trade him for Eddy. So to get a couple of other good Memphis players by adding Crawford doesn't really work does it? Unless of course West things Crawford will be special (which I believe he will). But even so this trade is too far reaching and disrupts what has been a very nice season for Memphis so far.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

Let Curry come to New York where he is destined to be...


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYKBaller</b>!
> Let Curry come to New York where he is destined to be...


Your picks from 2007 until 2033 might do it.1st and 2nd rounders.
Knicks got nothing to offer us!


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i can't remember where i heard it, but a commentator said, "if Jerry west wants a player...Keep him. He is probably worth it."

Curry is young and is having a tough time being on a pathetically bad team...he will play better once the Bulls have a better team or atleast some direction.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats because hes worse than he was before statistically. Gasol has been fulfilling most of his potential, his numbers now are pretty much what his prime numbers will be like.
> ...



Pau's stats are lower because he plays on a good team that shares the ball and the playing time.

When Pau was a rookie he and Battier were our only good players and consequently they numbers were inflated.

My point is that if Pau were a Bull his numbers would be substantially better and the opposite would be true for Curry if he played for the Grizzlies.


----------

